# Free Aran Knit Sweater Pattern



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This free Aran sweater pattern from Patons will keep your fingers busy on a cold evening. This is how I generally am able to catch up on all the old programs that I have missed, including the new Fall season lineup. 
Unfortunately, the suggested yarn costs over $8 per skein and at 10+ skeins, it's out of my price range. However, I know of an awesome source for lower priced yarns 

http://s3.amazonaws.com/spinrite/pdf/WEB-P-CLASSICWOOLWORSTED-K-HoneycombAran.pdf


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you. Beautiful sweater.
DotD


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful garment, thanks for posting


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

gorgeous sweater. It has it all, raglan sleeves, aran pattern. and if you don't like the main center pattern you can always pick one you like better to fit. Thank You for posting, and I have bookmarked this. Hope to make it for dil once they get moved to Colorado.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Going to give it a try. I've made a couple some time ago, but both came out too large. Yes, I did do a guage. Going for a smaller size this time. Thanks a lot for the pattern site.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Great pattern. Thank you.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Love this pattern. Thanks for sharing. Think I might tackle this one for a Christmas present.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

Great Aran!


----------



## Ronique (Jan 5, 2013)

This pattern is an 'oldie'. Hubby's mum knitted him one in the '70s and he wore it til it wore out about 15 years ago! Always looked good on him.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Classic,thanks.


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

MrsB, you could substitute a less expensive yarn and still make the sweater... it is a beauty!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Really pretty sweater, thank you.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

I like it maybe I will give it a try


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Absolutely love your Himalayn!


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Beautiful sweater; thanks for posting.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Definitely need a less expensive (but still quality) yarn to make this sweater, as it generally requires 10-12 balls for my preference, as I like longer sweaters and wear a 1X in most things. I am currently making another Aran pattern using Bernat Sheepish, a 70% Acrylic/30% Wool combination yarn, in a "White-ish" color that is actually creamy. It's a wonderful yarn, soft and gentle to the hands. It does tend to slip off the needles, so I'd advise using bamboo needles. The cabling and seed stitch are very nice and turning out quite well. this is a project that works better for a tight knitting tension as the sweater tends to "grow" as you go - although, this might be good if you are a larger size or like looser sweaters. Sheep-ish would also be an excellent yarn for a child's garment as it's soft and warm-ish


----------



## _Ariadne_ (Jan 7, 2014)

Wow that is just the sort of jumper that I love! Thanks for the pattern link I will definitely be making that really soon!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Lovely,thanks for link.


----------

